# sakroiliitis насколько опасно



## Eugenia (28 Янв 2010)

Здраствуйте, господа врачи! Очень надеюсь на вашу помощь. Мне 30 лет. 4 ноября я родила ребенка, делали кесарево на две недели раньше, так как ребенок болен. 

Во время беременности болела спина, но лекарства я не принемала, ребенок лежал не правильно и приходилось живот выпячивать, чтобы не давило на ребра головка что давало дополнительную нагрузку на спину. После родов 2 недели было все нормально, потом очень заболела спина, никто не мог ко мне подойти. Казалось от дуновения воздуха меня простреливало. 

Через неделю мучений я обратилась в больницу. На второй день в больнице врач положила меня на живот, потом давила пока я не сказала где больно, потом сильно дернула правую ногу. После этого сделала блокаду. На следующий день мне стало хуже. Мне давали обезбаливающие уколы и много таблеток, даже не знаю каких. 
Потом неделю делали какой-то наркотик, потому что боль была невыносимой. 

На 10 день сделали МРТ (извините я не знаю на русском это так же называется?)
Диагноз: sakroiliitis правый. Можете сказать, на сколько это опасно. Я до сих пор не могу без обезболивающих. Хожу на костылях только по квартире. Боли ужасные. Можете вы мне помочь?  Какие снимки я могу здесь вам показать их очень много. Сейчас живу на свечках Indomet-ratiopharm


----------



## Доктор Попов (28 Янв 2010)

Поставьте в форум МРТ тазобедренных суставов (несколько фронтальных срезов), и МРТ поясничного отдела позвоночника (хотя-бы несколько сагиттальных).


----------



## Eugenia (29 Янв 2010)

Подскажите, как лучше залить фотографии. Их около трёхсот и броузер при загрузке не считает их изображениями. Они на диске в виде файлов без расширений вида IM214, я для просмотра добавляла разрешение ipg, тогда могла смотреть на компьютере. Сообщите пожалуйста, как лучше передать фотографии.


----------



## nuwa (29 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте!

Огромная просьба, ставьте запятые или точки смыслово разделяя предложения. Телеграфный стиль тяжел для восприятия. 

Что касается копирования и размещения снимков на форуме, то вот тема, которая поможет Вам сориентироваться в этом вопросе: https://www.medhouse.ru/forum20/thread387.html

Добавлено через 7 минут
Евгения, видимо, в Вашем случае, надо будет сделать  Print Screer с каждого изображения на комрьютер, при сохранении ставя расширение jpg. Справитесь?


----------



## Eugenia (29 Янв 2010)

Вот такие смогла как снимки экрана сделать


----------



## Доктор Попов (29 Янв 2010)

Тяжело сказать на основании того, что Вы смогли поставить на форум, но больших проблем не видно (диски 4-5, 5-1 выбухают но сдавления нервов нет). Я просил снимки тазобедренных суставов, в первую очередь...


----------



## Eugenia (30 Янв 2010)

Вот ещё несколько снимков


----------



## Доктор Попов (6 Фев 2010)

Ваш доктор прав, на снимках четкие признаки сакроилеита справа. Если индометацин не помогает, я бы сделал кортизоновую блокаду сустава (правого крестцово-подвздошного).


----------

